# Sarod Picking/Pebber Brown



## justreleased09 (Jan 1, 2009)

Check this guys picking technique called sarod picking. It is an interesting concept. Look at the 'picking concept' vids to see the explaination of the technique and the PB on playing fast or the sarod/alternate picking vids to see it in action. What do you guys think?


YouTube - pebberbrown's Channel


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 1, 2009)

Which video is it? I see a through d or f or something, and they're all ten minutes long!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 2, 2009)

^ Cant figure it out either.


----------



## lobee (Jan 2, 2009)

This'n? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4Zj5wMrwTE&feature=channel


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 4, 2009)

Where he flutters his hand above the strings rather than placing it on the bridge, is that what the technique is?  @ 1:10


----------



## Trespass (Jan 5, 2009)

So it looks like he's really lightly picking the string, like a sarrod player would?

That's not really... Accurate. Sarrod's signature sound is a nail pushing on a fretless metal fingerboard, and sliding around. Not much to do with the plucking technique.


----------

